# STP oil treatment



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Give it a try. Ever since using it, engine is noticeably smoother and seemingly, a tad more powerful.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I use dura lube.....


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Very bad stuff for engines in the 70’s and worse for modern engines. It will foul and gunk up the engine. 

Stick with recommended oil weight changed at recommended intervals and your car will run for ever.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GuidoTKP said:


> Give it a try. Ever since using it, engine is noticeably smoother and seemingly, a tad more powerful.


Do NOT use it in Modern 4 cylinder engines with Variable Valve Timing !

Honda calls for 0w20 !

S.T.P. thickens oil & will Ruin some modern engines.
Same with some Lucas oil additives.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Do NOT use it in Modern 4 cylinder engines with Variable Valve Timing !
> 
> Honda calls for 0w20 !
> 
> ...


FWIIW Subaru recommended 0W20 in 2014, but that weight would literally evaporate in their standard boxer engine. They recanted and recommended 5W30.

Subaru is the only manufacturer this happened but they explicitly stated use of oil additives void their warranty.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Very bad stuff for engines in the 70's and worse for modern engines. It will foul and gunk up the engine.
> 
> Stick with recommended oil weight changed at recommended intervals and your car will run for ever.


All I can say from experience with using STP, is that my Prius with over 400k miles, runs better. Very affordable too at $3 per bottle.



tohunt4me said:


> Do NOT use it in Modern 4 cylinder engines with Variable Valve Timing !
> 
> Honda calls for 0w20 !
> 
> ...


Your opinion/information is incorrect.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Sludge . well use the proper oil it will never form.
I never suggest putting that oil flush into a engine .
Ok you flush it .Breaks up sludge . Great the sludge clogs up the oil pump screen !!!!!! 
Tell your mechanic you need a new engine from flushing your engine he will smile and even shake your hand for your business ,
Now using oil treatment there is a benefit its not a flush great for older cars or if you have the clicking noise or so on .


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

teh744 said:


> I use dura lube.....


Interesting. How long have you used it, and what benefits have you noticed?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Amsoil baby !!! since 1989. Extended service life, better fuel mileage, great oil filters. All grades available. From your weed racker to Big rig trucks.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Regardless of which traditional additive you use, I would never run an internal combustion engine without this stuff...

In addition to the two anecdotes linked below about this product (ZMAX) my Corolla leaked out all nearly its oil going uphill this year but the engine did not blow out. Still running fine.

https://www.amazon.com/review/R2R5I...dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B002T5ZGUS&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Regardless of which traditional additive you use, I would never run an internal combustion engine without this stuff...
> 
> In addition to the two anecdotes linked below about this product (ZMAX) my Corolla leaked out all nearly its oil going uphill this year but the engine did not blow out. Still running fine.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/review/R2R5I...dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B002T5ZGUS&tag=ubne0c-20


Truly amazing experiences you had with 
Z-Max.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Amsoil baby !!! since 1989. Extended service life, better fuel mileage, great oil filters. All grades available. From your weed racker to Big rig trucks.


What car do you drive, and how long are you oil change intervals on Amsoil? Also, have you ever had a Used Oil Analysis done? If so, can you post the results? Thanks!


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

GuidoTKP said:


> Interesting. How long have you used it, and what benefits have you noticed?


I started using it years ago, even though they were busted by the FTC. I first used it in a Chevy beretta, 2.8 v6. Where I lived at the time, I normally got 220 miles for a tank gas. I put this in, then my mileage went 300. But it took some time to work. Results weren't instantaneous. But it did work. I put it in my Cruze as soon as I brought it home. I do get 25-35 mpg around town. I have gotten 40+ on the highway.
With the beretta, I was using Castrol syntec. My Cruze I normally use Mobil 1, it does cost more, but I have noticed a mileage improvement with it.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Pour that bottle of STP into your tip jar.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Illini said:


> Pour that bottle of STP into your tip jar.


You mean this one full of cash that you don't have?











teh744 said:


> I started using it years ago, even though they were busted by the FTC. I first used it in a Chevy beretta, 2.8 v6. Where I lived at the time, I normally got 220 miles for a tank gas. I put this in, then my mileage went 300. But it took some time to work. Results weren't instantaneous. But it did work. I put it in my Cruze as soon as I brought it home. I do get 25-35 mpg around town. I have gotten 40+ on the highway.
> With the beretta, I was using Castrol syntec. My Cruze I normally use Mobil 1, it does cost more, but I have noticed a mileage improvement with it.


How often did you use it?
ie: every oil change?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ahh... The good ole' snake oil stuff. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

A can of good old Seafoam or Marvel's Mystery Oil in the gas tank every so often and once in a while a few days before an oil change never hurts. 

Oil products that thicken the oil are not the best products to use with modern engines. The tolerances you see with a modern 4-cylinder engine are night and day with what you saw with the Iron Duke 4-cylinder you saw in the past!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

GuidoTKP said:


> What car do you drive, and how long are you oil change intervals on Amsoil? Also, have you ever had a Used Oil Analysis done? If so, can you post the results? Thanks!


Honda Accords mostly. I was only doing the Analysis when I had there By-Pass oil filter installed. The first report came back with a red border saying to much fuel was getting into the oil. Said to adjust the fuel mixture, which was impossible, or the ignition timing. Turns out the timing was off by 4*'s. Straight from the factory !!! , cause that car I bought brand new. Later, further samples, 25,000 miles each were fine, and I was to change the By-Pass filter and top it off. Went 75k then recommended a complete change.

Now a days I just change every thing at 25K. Cept I found a place under the air box for the Hemi 13 Charger for the By-Pass filter.

See Service Life on the Amsoil.com site of each grade of oil. Customer # 350882


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> You mean this one full of cash that you don't have?
> View attachment 472315


Yes, that's the one -- the one you stuffed with your own cash.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

GuidoTKP said:


> You mean this one full of cash that you don't have?
> View attachment 472315
> 
> 
> ...


I used a whole bottle for the initial, 1/2 every oil change. I used the car to deliver pizzas as a side gig while I was stationed there. It took a few days to notice a difference.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

STP......that stuff was popular in the 70's. With 70's motors. 
If you're Richard Petty, I'd def use it :smiles:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Cept Petty was interviewed and asked how much STP he used. His answer was , just enough to be sponcered. Or some thing like that.

Todays technology has far advanced since then.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Who here has ever personally rebuilt an automotive motor from the crank out? Anyone?


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Illini said:


> Yes, that's the one -- the one you stuffed with your own cash.


Wrong again. One day perhaps, you'll learn how to make money at this gig.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> Who here has ever personally rebuilt an automotive motor from the crank out? Anyone?


&#128587;‍♂

Complete rebuild on a 1971 BMW 2002Tii back in 1987. It was fun.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Haha I bet all you geniuses bought the penis enhancing stuff too. Your car and cock both ride amazing now haha


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> Who here has ever personally rebuilt an automotive motor from the crank out? Anyone?


Not from the crank down, but I had a '78 Monte Carlo with the small block V8. I replaced the cam shaft and a valve assembly. This involved pulling the carburetor manifold. Replaced the timing chain while I was at it.

Took about two weeks" of spare time, but it started first time I cranked it. Impressed my grease monkey friends.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

NotYetADriver said:


> STP......that stuff was popular in the 70's. With 70's motors.
> If you're Richard Petty, I'd def use it :smiles:


Race crews rebuild their engines between races. We don't have pit crews and sponsors to pay for that.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

NotYetADriver said:


> Who here has ever personally rebuilt an automotive motor from the crank out? Anyone?


A 289, 2 283's and the top part of a 5.7 Hemi motor, all V8's.

And the top end of several 2 stoke motors. Mostly 250's and a CR500 motor. And replaced a few transmission gears too.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> A 289, 2 283's and the top part of a 5.7 Hemi motor, all V8's.
> 
> And the top end of several 2 stoke motors. Mostly 250's and a CR500 motor. And replaced a few transmission gears too.


Awesome.
When you've personally rebuilt motors, you know EXACTLY what bearing clearances look like
and how important that oil flow is

If you've done 2 stroke motors, and ever talked about it on the Internet, I may know you :smiles:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

NotYetADriver said:


> If you've done 2 stroke motors, and ever talked about it on the Internet, I may know you :smiles:


Actually no. I knew enough without having to ask. However I use hang out on Proride.com


----------



## JimmyZ (Mar 22, 2018)

I used to believe in the stuff. Decades ago I would always put STP, it was like a thick syrup which I thought would protect the engine. Things have changed big time. I used to even put thicker oil in my engine which turns out it is not good for the engine. A friend of mine who is really into rebuilding cars and engines replied when I asked him what STP does, he said "It makes STP rich" and I burst out laughing. This was years ago in the 90s.

If you want to protect your car, just go with a full synthetic. Any synthetic will do. There was a AAA study that proved synthetic oil has been proven to be superior to any regular oil. I am using this now:

https://www.searchforparts.com/oil-change/toyota-2016-camry-2.5l-2ar-fe

I only have to change my oil every 6-7 months or so and no sludge or dirty oil ever when I check at the end of 6 months or so before changing it. If you are looking to protect your engine, skip the additives and just go with your favorite synthetic.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

GuidoTKP said:


> Give it a try. Ever since using it, engine is noticeably smoother and seemingly, a tad more powerful.


I've learned the hard way that it's generally not a good idea to fix things that aren't broken.

My engine was stumbling after I got a fill up from this sketchy gas station once. I suspect I got some water contamination. Used a half bottle of Sea-Foam in the crankcase and the other half in the gas tank. Had I not I suspect I would've fouled the entire engine instead of just having to replace one coil-pack.

In short, if you're using an additive to treat a specific problem, they can be cheap miracles. Otherwise, best to not fix what isn't broken.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Andy Granatelli made millions on STP.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

JimmyZ said:


> I used to believe in the stuff. Decades ago I would always put STP, it was like a thick syrup which I thought would protect the engine. Things have changed big time. I used to even put thicker oil in my engine which turns out it is not good for the engine. A friend of mine who is really into rebuilding cars and engines replied when I asked him what STP does, he said "It makes STP rich" and I burst out laughing. This was years ago in the 90s.
> 
> If you want to protect your car, just go with a full synthetic. Any synthetic will do. There was a AAA study that proved synthetic oil has been proven to be superior to any regular oil. I am using this now:
> 
> ...


Castrol Edge Extended Performance.
As for the STP, it does result in better compression. I do notice the difference.
But hey, everyone has their opinion!


----------



## OlegGriswold (Jun 15, 2020)

I use Lucas Oil fuel injector cleaner once a week. I'm at 145,000 miles on a Nissan Quest with very few mechanical issues. I average 22.1 MPG, which is up from 21.8 before I started using the treatment 14 months ago.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

NotYetADriver said:


> Who here has ever personally rebuilt an automotive motor from the crank out? Anyone?


I have 1972 MGB


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I always add about half a bottle of synthetic Lucas Oil additive when changing my oil. Good stuff.


----------

